# Tips For A Squeaky Seat



## rustystone2112 (Jun 15, 2016)

under $5 at home depot,  spray where springs meet the seat pan no more squeak


----------



## the2finger (Jul 5, 2016)

Tried it yup it works


----------



## videoranger (Jul 6, 2016)

WD-40 PTFE Dry Lube works good and is invisible


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2016)

videoranger said:


> WD-40 PTFE Dry Lube works good and is invisible




That's what I use as well. From the smell of it, you probably want to avoid getting it on your bike frame/paint though. It smells like an acetone or similarly evaporating base is used.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## syclesavage (Jul 12, 2016)

I use spray graphite no residue


----------

